# Scenic Display Board for Dark Angels. Take a peek.



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

So after seeing Squig's Cron and Eldar dispay boards, I decided to take a crack at it myself.

The base will be a dead/dying lava world.

I will have a massive crater in the back of it with lava spilling from it in rivers which will go between some model's legs (so I get a scenic base for some aswell).

I have a few photos, but mother dearest forgot the camera USB cable at work and I can't upload them at the moment. I'll do that tomorrow.

If you're deciding on doing a display board, you might wanna watch this thread in case you like some ideas, in which case feel free to copy some.

Will update tomorrow.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Good luck as this all sounds exciting hope it looks as cool as it sounds and hope the pics are coming soon.


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

Waiting for pics as I am actually doing something very similar as a base to a building, with the lava effects. I love seeing how others do this particular effect.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Aha. Sorry about the delay, but mother dearest keeps forgetting to bring the cable home. I'll probaby pick it up myself later.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

it sounds tempting show us some picys when you can. 
if the camera is digital by all sounds of things there shoud a memory chip inside it. it looks a bit like a sim card only bigger
anyway seems like its very cool(or hot incase of lava). keep us up to date with the wip


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay. Here they are.
Mother finally remembered to bring the cable and I have the photos. 

Okay. First of all, I planned the whole thing out. Trust me when I say that if you don't plan ahead, you will kill the whole project.
I bought a 4x2 board and cut it into two 2x2 boards.

















Then I cut the rivers of lava out with a hobby knife. Oh god this hurts. If you can find a different way to do it, do that. I was getting cramps in my right hand every few minutes.









I then bevelled the edges of what's left roughly.

























Then I made what's going to be the crater out of styrofoam. it will soon be sanded and covered in PVA glue to harden, then the center will be filled will the glue for the pool of lava.









This is all I have so far. Updates soon.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

This looks as if it will soon become awesome...

I think you probably need something like a hacksaw, jigsaw or fretsaw (I _think_ I mean a fretsaw) for your hardboard. I'm not surprised you ended up with wrist-ache using a knife. Surprised you kept all your fingers and eyes, TBH - broken metal blades flying about under intense pressure aren't _terribly_ safe you know...

:gobsmacked cyclops:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

okay. A bit of an update.

the rivers of lava have been cut out.









and the slots for the bases for termi squad 1 are done too.


----------

